# securing cut tiles around a velux



## Halo Jones (11 Sep 2017)

I've just installed a velux window in our house. We had no leeway in the positioning of the window between the rafters as it was a big window. This has left us just over half a tile on the left hand side of the window and the nail hole is over the flashing. The tiles are interlocking and sitting nicely in position but I would feel happier if they were secured in some way as I feel the first storm will have a good chance of moving them. Is there some kind of clip that would secure them further?

I have to say that Velux system was well thought out and relatively easy to install but they make no suggestions on how to secure the cut tiles.


----------



## finneyb (11 Sep 2017)

https://www.diynot.com/diy/threads/tili ... ow.222236/

May be useful

Brian


----------



## Halo Jones (11 Sep 2017)

Perfect. Thanks!


----------



## Myfordman (11 Sep 2017)

A slight hijack but velux seem considerably dearer than other brands but are they worth the extra either in term of easier fitting, completeness of the flashing kits or the window itself. 
I'm only ever going to fit one and it will be in my house so want to do a decent job!

Ps I will have to fit it from the inside only as roof access is well nigh impossible if this makes a difference. 

TIA


----------



## Halo Jones (11 Sep 2017)

It is hard to comment because I haven't used other brands. I got mine less than half retail price because I knew someone that worked at the velux factory.

I fitted my window entirely from the inside and it really was straight forward to fit. You have to buy the window its self, the flashing kit and the insulation collar. Once you have that you have everything you need to fit the window. This was the first one I have fitted and still did it comfortably in a (long) day, although I had worked out the placement and framed it previously.

HTH


----------



## MikeG. (11 Sep 2017)

All roof lights that I am familiar with are fitted from the inside, and all of the other brands I have come across seem to me to be at least as good as Velux. I'm an architect, if that helps you judge the usefulness of my contribution.

To the OP.......the usual solution, I hear, is copious amounts of "jollop" (low modulus silicon), sticking any slightly iffy tiles in place to those beneath them. I'm not saying this is the right solution, as my experience with rooflights is generally with traditional roofing materials, and with those there are simple ways of avoiding the issue you describe.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (11 Sep 2017)

I've fitted Veluxes and some cheap Polish-made copies (but only on plain tiled not interlocking tiled roofs).

They all went in fine, all had annoying word-free pictorial instructions.

One reason I might be tempted to buy Velux, rather than cheaper alternatives, is their after-sales service is excellent and you can get spares e.g. replacement DG units etc. for old models. Who knows what the future holds for the company but I think this is an attractive feature of their offering. Velux are also quite innovative in terms of functional and technical design, for example, their units designed for damp rooms are excellent.

I think it's horses for courses really, cheers, W2S


----------



## RossJarvis (11 Sep 2017)

I have seen a solution where the tiles are mortared in similarly to "verges", whether this is correctt, do-able or advisable is another matter altogether. Jolloping may be quicker and just as good if not better.


----------



## Myfordman (11 Sep 2017)

Thanks for the reply W2S

There seem to quite a few videos on Youtube about fitting Velux with real peoples voices!


----------



## Halo Jones (12 Sep 2017)

I've never heard of Jolloping before but it such a good sounding word I've got to give it a go! Can't wait until my wife asks what I am doing on Saturday!

Thanks to all for the advice and best of luck to Myfordman!


----------



## TFrench (14 Sep 2017)

I've helped a mate fit a couple of veluxes - they really are a quality product, although fakro are meant to be as good? Roofers mate sealant was the jollop in question for fixing the cut tiles!


----------

